# An update on my accident



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,
First let me thank each and everyone for all the well wishes! Archers are a fantastic group of people!! 
As of today, I am still in a pretty good amount of pain, but no where near as bad as the day of the accident.
I will be starting physiotherapy for my left arm on Friday, and part of me is dreading it, but my brand new bow is
hanging on the wall of my livingroom reminding me of my motivation. hehe. The cast comes off my right arm on the
30th, and after my last checkup and xray all the breaks appear to be healing very well.
I have stepped down the pain meds to good old T3's, and they seem to be keeping the discomfort at a tolerable level.
I have been having a bad time sleeping at night, not just from the ache in the ribs..but nightmares..reliving the accident
over and over...I am hoping that will run its course really quick as seeing and feeling myself hit the ground over and over
is really not conducive to a good night's rest!! 
I am fortunate to be healing this well..but still..there are days...when I still just curl up and sleep most of the day because it
just hurts to much to move around.
That's all for now...Remember...i was wearing a fall arrest system, and still fell 16 feet...please, please, check and double check
your tree stand, and safety gear!! And if you don't wear a fall arrest system...feel free to ask me what it feels like to fall 16 feet, and
to break every rib on your left side...shatter your left collarbone, puncture a lung, and break your right arm. I will be
more than happy to fill you in. 

Hugs
Cindy


----------



## islandflyin (Sep 6, 2011)

Take care Cindy! rest up and you wil get to that bow when ready! dont push the recovery.

Thoughts and prayers from Victoria.

Jeff McKay


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff that bow is my biggest motivator! When I finally got to see it..it was everything I hoped, and everything you said it would be. 
I won't rush it..but I can hardly wait to get that first shot off!
Thanks so much for the well wishes!!
Cindy


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

nice to hear you are on the road to recovery,take your time,sleep with that bow,it may help with the night mares.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Amdoing the next best thing..i sleep with it right across from me on the wall..its the last thing i see at night and the first thing i see in the morning!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Your story should be a warning to all. 
This is my wife's first year in a tree stand and she was nervous to begin with. I ran her through the paces of getting in and out of a tree best I could.
Reading your story made her nervousness slowly disappear and she became more "aware" of the dangers. 
I think a good idea would be to have some sort of overview of tree stand safety as part of the Hunters Ed course. 
All to often reading a story like your reminds us how potentially dangerous it can be. 
Glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

It's nice to hear that you are on the mend.
By the sounds of it,your positive will power will lead to a speedy recovery.
Please keep us posted and I wish you all the best.

Paul


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Speedy recovery to you. Thanks for warning. Now you seem like a perfect candidate for a crossbow and ground blind to get back out there.   Love my ground blinds with all this rain the past week or two.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Prayers your way, let it heal well. Hang in there CindyV. Just a thought, what did the other person look like, must have been gruesome, a mighty battle indeed. Okay I'm done. Have a good day.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

My wife and I read your first post about the accident...it's unbelievable how fast things happen.

If your story helps one hunter be safe and stay alive, it may have been worth the pain you suffer. I used a cheap system that came with a stand also, I took your advice and just recently purchased a Tree Spider system with my wife's urging.

It's kinda weird to say this but thank you!


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

You have indeed made my accident a positive thing..in a way..lol..Thank you for taking my advice to heart..my single biggest fear was someone else suffering, possibly even worse than I did.
Your wife deserves an extra hug!!

Cindy


----------



## Realtreehunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Get better


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Best wishes for your recovery. Your story has made me think long and hard. I am mainly a moose hunter and only hunt deer occasionally. I have a treestand but use it infrequently and not with a harness. I guess your point is "do it safe or don't do it". I think I'll just keep my feet on the ground.


----------

